

Ask HN: Can somebody help us with banking for our startup? - zinghaboi

As a founder outside USA, I have had a tonne of trouble getting a bank account in the US. I finally manage to convince one to open an account with my ID details. But they won&#x27;t let me use a virtual office&#x2F;virtual post as mailing address for my company. They want a &#x27;physical address which is not a mailing service&#x27;.<p>Anyone here from the US willing to be an &#x27;adviser&#x27; so that we can give your address to the bank? Don&#x27;t worry, we won&#x27;t need you to do anything with the bank. The account will have my ID details. You might receive some mails. But we can pay you to transfer those.<p>I know this is unusual but really, I&#x27;m out of options!! Its been such a struggle. We&#x27;re ready to make money but this banking crap won&#x27;t let us!! Startups are super difficult as it is, but on top of it we have to deal with this &#x27;red tape&#x27; everywhere. Hope we get some help.<p>Thanks for reading guys. I will let you know about who we are when you contact us. The email is in my profile.<p>Wouldn&#x27;t mind some helpful tips on US banking for foreigners either.
======
pseingatl
You have a law firm, right? You can use your lawyer's address. Or give them
Regus. Regus addresses are semi-permanent, not a PO box. A bank should accept
that.

~~~
zinghaboi
Thanks for your suggestions. So should I ask the attorney who did a $1000
worth of legal work to act as our banking address? We don't formally have a
law firm which represents us. Just got some stock agreements executed. Can you
suggest a good law firm which can do what you suggest?

Tried Regus, doesn't work.

